# New Golden babies born today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wanted to share my exciting news....my Golden gal must have given birth last night as she is empty right now! I searched the area and found so far 2 babies. One is a golden, the other is a Mosura! So I guess I know now who the father is.....lucky boy! 

I am sure there are others but it was hard to see them, without disturbing all the plants, sponge filter and driftwood etc. In a few more days I am sure they will be out and about on my algae covered rock and I might be able to grab a pic then.

Did find a snow white baby in my big CRS tank, so far just the one but lots of baby Mossies. sooo cute


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, Anna! Hope they do well and keep popping out a ton more for you. 

(Then I'll get some from you! )


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Congrats on the new babies


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

your latest picture taking skills on TPT has improved a bunch. Any chance of some pics of these babies now? well should be close to juvies. Don't tell me you need to charge your batteries  show your success to people of Eastern Canada


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

show us the money!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

actually I did try taking some yesterday but they are not clear.
Juveniles I don't think so, they are still very small 

Will keep trying to grab a better clear pic of them.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks like only 1 or 2 is golden, most of them are black mosura! Have about 10 babies! Looks like Maro head gear, but maybe a crown....tooo small yet to be certain.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Looks like only 1 or 2 is golden, most of them are black mosura! Have about 10 babies! Looks like Maro head gear, but maybe a crown....tooo small yet to be certain.


hope they grow up and you can start your sss colony


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Already working on that  Now have a total of 15 Mosura Crowns and Flowers! That doesn't include the baby Mosura's I have growing out in my other tanks


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> looks like only 1 or 2 is golden, most of them are black mosura! Have about 10 babies! Looks like maro head gear, but maybe a crown....tooo small yet to be certain.


pictures pictures pictures!!!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

mr_bako said:


> pictures pictures pictures!!!


I want some eye-candy as well 
haven't seen baby crs in a long time


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I said I didn't take good pictures, but this was one I did get. At least you can see the small Black Mosura crown in the bottom left....3 more are stuck to the front glass up top (you are looking at their bellies LOL)
and of course my Flower boy in the bottom right!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

I know where anna bought her shrimp.lol its in the U.S


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Try cleaning the glass before you take any pictures...it will help you take more clear shots of your shrimps


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I know that's a crappy pic for sure. I was in a rush and thought OK turn off the lights and see what I can get with my flash on (someone in the US told me to do that) Obviously you get a pic but you get all the water spots too 

Well at least you can see there are babies in there and they are Black and look to be Mosura, but could also be Hino, have to wait till their bigger.

Will keep trying! I never give up....so one day I WILL get the pic I want 

PS: Yes I buy *all of my CRS/CBS from the US*...all US bred! Whoever thought I got them from FU has obviously got the wrong end of the story....maybe they heard it from someone else, and you know how one tells one something, then another person repeats that, and then another and before you know it I bought a *DRAGON *from China!!!

If you want to know where I get all of my shrimps from just ASK ME (privately)...don't listen to anyone else's tales....they are just trying to stir up things on this board due to jealousy...nothing more!

I am open to decent/polite conversation and as Camboy has stated...everyone knows I buy my shrimps in the US! * I *have *NEVER *purchased any shrimp from FU SHRIMP at any time, and *never* said *I did*...how's that!


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

try a lot harder to get better pictures


----------



## TLe041 (Feb 9, 2010)

Alright Anna, no more taking photos with this: 










BTW I'm just curious, what's wrong with FUSHRIMPS? They seem like a decent shrimp breeder judging from their website. (keep in mind I know nothing about the oversea shrimp business)


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey can I borrow that one!  I could probably do better with that one.

FU shrimps is a big breeding farm as far as I know (and I know NOTHING about them, because I have NEVER dealt with them) I couldn't even find them on the web when I went to look for them...hhhmmnn so how'd I find them to buy shrimp....one can only wonder!!!!

Someone got told a story and it went round and round and round and came out that I bought my shrimps from FU SHRIMPS  You know how it goes, you tell someone something, they tell someone else, who tells someone else etc, etc, and now the story has grown legs and feet, and someone else get all bent out of shape over it, without finding out the truth 

One should never listen to gossip, because invariably it is a lie! I think Confucious said that, maybe not, but its good advice nevertheless


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I don't get what the big whoop is if you get your shrimps from the US or Fu? Like TL said.. I have no idea what makes one worse than the other.

As long as they are nice shrimps right? :3


----------

